# Does Amano even use a heater?



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

In every layout guide i have seen in the ADA catalogues or online, no heater is installed. Ever. ADA sells a growth plate but no mention of it is given outside of the product description and no mention of using a regular aquarium heater is given anywhere else.

Does Amano even use a heater? Why is no consideration ever given in any of the guides? I know he heats his giant tank, but what about all of the others?

It just seems strange that it is never mentioned, but every other aspect of setting up a tank is. Is it because he doesn't make a heater? If so, why isn't the growth plate at least mentioned?


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

I have wondered this same thing. Is it that he doesn't say anything about a heater because he doesn't make one or rather that he doesn't say anything because he doesn't use one. 

From my recollection, in the data his tanks are usually at 25C. 

In the literature (product catalogues, online Aqua Journal) he mentions that during the summer when temps are high it is advisable to do certain things like thin fern leaves. 

This leads me to think that heaters are not used but rather room temp keeps the aquarium temp and slight variations are normal. 

I sure wish there were someone around who could help with this question. 

Niko, do you know anything about this?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

if the only way heat gets into your tank is by air temp. The water in your tank will always be colder then room temp. This is do to evaporation.

Things like lights and pumps can add a bunch of heat to a tank.


----------



## Jardineiro (Dec 22, 2010)

Ever heard of Sumps? Ever heard of Heaters included in filters? lol Ever heard of bottom heaters? Ever heard of Room Temperature management? =P Those are his tricks...


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Ever heard of a Superjet filter?

In most of his tanks he does do not use sumps but rather his own line of filters, which do not have integrated heaters. I believe he only uses a sump in the large tanks with overflows and in the gallery you can see lot of things in his tanks but you never see heating cables or wires leading under the substrate.

So it is reasonable to assume he isnt using heaters. Do you guys think we place to much importance on heating?


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

I really don't think there are tricks. I believe that this guy has been practicing creating planted tanks for a long time and has learned and refined his techniques. Rather like science. But different than the western plant science that is focused primarily at growing more rice bigger, faster, stronger, cheaper. 

I think that sometimes some practices/discoveries are not terribly clear due to business/translation/cultural reasons. 

Pill: I believe that Amano is intentional and has learned much about microorganisms and fauna. I would like to propose an alternate to your last question: 

Do you think we place too much importance on maintaining a consistent temperature?

OR

Are there benefits of seasonal temperature variations in a planted aquarium?

I do not know the answers to either of these questions


----------



## TLe041 (Mar 20, 2010)

Could it be that he's using an in-line heater (like a Hydor ETH), and rather than give other companies a free product placement, he just omits it altogether?


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

lanceduffy said:


> Do you think we place too much importance on maintaining a consistent temperature?
> 
> OR
> 
> Are there benefits of seasonal temperature variations in a planted aquarium?


This is somethng I had not thought of, and your post is taking the thread in the direction I was going. I wasnt really questioning whether or not he is a Hydor ETH fan ; ) Maybe he does use them but I've just got a feeling that isnt the case.


----------



## countcoco (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't use heaters in my tanks that are primarily tailored to growing plants. Some terrestrial plants actually grow significantly better when there is a marked difference between daytime and nighttime temperatures, although I doubt there's any research that has found aquarium plants to respond similarly. Also, heaters take are an eyesore, an additional cost and take up space.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

justlikeapill,

It's a very good observation. Every aspect of planted aquaria seems to be mentioned expect for the heater. Here is my take on it.

When Amano (ADA) describes a setup he is describing one that is most likely setup at the gallery. I'm sure within the gallery walls there is no need for individual heaters since the entire room is probably kept at a fairly steady temp. There are plenty of larger FS that do that as well. If you look at the specs on the ADA setups they do list temp around 25c.


----------



## nfrank (Jan 29, 2005)

i agree with CountCoCo. Even on the equator, there are daily fluctuations in temps (see for example, Manaus, Brazil. Areas with an equatorial climate usually have a higher diurnal temperature range than an annual temperature range. Since most of our plants and in fact a good number of fishes are obtained from other regions, there are seasonal fluctuations in in both temp and photoperiod.

When i visited one of the famous aquatic plant stores in Japan called "Mizuska Club" , i learned that they dont use heaters in their tanks, and let the store temp go down at night. The owner explained to me that those conditions are normal, and it was not just aesthetics. Since the early 1990's, i stopped using heaters in any of my tanks. This works for me because i have multiple tanks in one room. The pumps and lights raise temps during the day, and the mass of 360 gallons avoids big water temp fluctuations even though i turn the house thermostat down at night.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

nfrank said:


> i agree with CountCoCo. Even on the equator, there are daily fluctuations in temps (see for example, Manaus, Brazil. Areas with an equatorial climate usually have a higher diurnal temperature range than an annual temperature range. Since most of our plants and in fact a good number of fishes are obtained from other regions, there are seasonal fluctuations in in both temp and photoperiod.
> 
> When i visited one of the famous aquatic plant stores in Japan called "Mizuska Club" , i learned that they dont use heaters in their tanks, and let the store temp go down at night. The owner explained to me that those conditions are normal, and it was not just aesthetics. Since the early 1990's, i stopped using heaters in any of my tanks. This works for me because i have multiple tanks in one room. The pumps and lights raise temps during the day, and the mass of 360 gallons avoids big water temp fluctuations even though i turn the house thermostat down at night.


The big difference between nature and aquariums is that temp changes happen at a much slower pace then they would in a 10g tank. Like most variables in planted aquarium we run into issues not based on the overall net change, but how quickly it happens. The aesthetic argument is gone with the popularly of inline heaters so I don't think that's even an issue.


----------



## nfrank (Jan 29, 2005)

good cavaet. I might re-start using a heater if i only had 10 gallons (38 liters) of water.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

nfrank said:


> good cavaet. I might re-start using a heater if i only had 10 gallons (38 liters) of water.


Well I wasn't really speaking for one tank, but most tanks here are between 5 and 30 gallons so yeah it's a really good cavaet. Not to mention that depending on your lifestyle and where you live you can't account for how low temps might go in everyone's houses/offices during the winter.


----------



## nfrank (Jan 29, 2005)

houseofcards said:


> Not to mention that depending on your lifestyle and where you live you can't account for how low temps might go in everyone's houses/offices during the winter.


i used to insulate the back and bottom of my tanks with a thin sheet of foam insulation material. When i had a multi-tank rack, i also used to do one side, and only did the tank bottom of the lowest row. I didnt do the bottom of the middle and top tanks cause i liked the heat generated by lights below.

Using such insulation significantly cuts down on the amount of surface area thru which heat can escape. It is not the volume but the exterior dimensions which are important. 
BTW, i still use a large sheet of insulation as a sliding board to cover the opening for the pull down stairs of my attic. For more R-Value, i tape some fiberglass over the light weight board.


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

A few thoughts i've had:

- ADA refers to its products as a system that provides the best environment for aquatic plants and animals (paraphrase). It would be crazy to leave a heater out of their product lineup unless something else was going on. This something else could be really simple like, "everyone in Japan knows that... x is such and therefore ADA has no heater in their product lineup." Or it could be complex like," if x+z microbe is not stimulated by delta y temperature then it will die and life will suck for the hobbiest". We don't know but we are trying to know and that is fun. It will be even more fun if we could find out.

- I don't know if Hydor has some crazy EU patent on the inline aquarium that would prevent ADA from making and selling their own inline heater.

- Based on the rest of the ADA hard goods, I assume that if ADA found it necessary and could make a inline heater they would. And it would be stainless, badass and expensive. 
- In response to Houseofcards, I have actually heard that small river and stream environments can have very rapid changes in both temperature, PH and other water quality measures due to severe rain storms. This seems intuitive to me. Granted the change in temp still would not be as severe as what is possible in a 10 gallon tank and of course the harder the rain and the smaller the river, the bigger the change. But on the other hand, in a river I assume that fish could swim to areas of the river where changes would be slower.

How's this for a wrench our thinking: So as i'm having these thoughts, I have the idea to research japanese home climate conditioning, this wiki article on housing in japan makes it clear that most houses do not run central heating units but condition the house in the winter with space heaters.

How could this factor in?

Also, I was just reminded while browsing through my 2010 ADA catalogue, that ADA sells aquarium thermometers.

What is going on?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

lanceduffy said:


> ...- In response to Houseofcards, I have actually heard that small river and stream environments can have very rapid changes in both temperature, PH and other water quality measures due to severe rain storms. This seems intuitive to me. Granted the change in temp still would not be as severe as what is possible in a 10 gallon tank and of course the harder the rain and the smaller the river, the bigger the change. But on the other hand, in a river I assume that fish could swim to areas of the river where changes would be slower...


How rapid do you know? I don't think you can compare the temp change in a small river or stream to that of a small aquarium with tropical fish in it.

Why compare a building (ADA Gallery) that is setup for aquariums vs a home that is not for temp variations anyway.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

To be fair, look at their guides on how to set up your own aquarium in your own home. In the book of ada, it show you how to set up an aquarium layout and leaves out the heater. Another guide is on page 38 for a mini cube garden. No heater. 

On page 44 it shows a growth plate under aquasoil It is implied that the primary point of this is is for convection current. They DO show a second heater above the substrate but this is the only time a heater is shown, and they dont even talk about it. 

Then they have detailed guides on filtration, co2 supply, lighting, fertilizing, trimming, algae removal, the golden ratio, fish selection... Nothing is said about heating and the nature aquarium is designed as a whole system that works together, but almost no attention is paid to heating. 

On page 144, they have a detailed guide for how to set up an aquarium with do!aqua (and ADA) products. They talk about everything... Leveling the stand, how to spread aquasoil, the 2:3 ratio, how to fill the tank with water, setting up the light and filter and co2, installing the light stand, algae, trimming.... They simply dont put a heater in this tank in any way, and aren't even reccomending you install one.

In their PDF file on how toset up and lay out a tank, the heater and growth plate are never mentioned.

keep in mind these guides are for the home aquarist, and not the staff working in the gallery in Niigata. Also keep in mind that Japan is a temperate country. It snows more often in Japan than it does in the deep south were i am from, it seems.

Is it just me or do you almost never see discus and rams in their tanks?

I know in Asia ADA does or used to sell Wisa air pumps, so they must not have a problem working out deals with ther companies and rebranding them.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't use heaters in any of my tanks. I live in Texas; in the winter house temperature is about 72 during the day, dropping to 68 at night. My smallest aquarium, 10 gallons, stays about 69-70 all the time. In summer, house temperature is 78-80 day time, 75-76 at night. Tank temperature varies from about 80 to 78. The slightly higher tank temperature during the day is probably due to lights.

I decided not to use heaters because of all types of aquarium equipment, heaters seem to be responsible for more fish fatalities than anything else. And not because the fish get too cold, but because the thermostat malfunctions and over-heats the tanks.

One last observation: Water in small permanent streams in Texas can easily reach the high 80s or even 90 in the summer. These are similar to streams in temperate and sub-stropical environments where many of our aquarium fish originate. A sudden summer thunderstorm can dump 10 times the normal flow into these streams, and the source is 50 degree rain water. This is a drastic temperature, pH, and hardness change in the course of an hour. The fish do not die. Instead, they spawn.

Obviously, some fish come from very stable tropical enviroments and cannot tolerate such changes; discus come to mind. But most species are far more resilient than we imagine.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't use heaters either...

but i live in a tropical climate, my tanks are normally around 80-82 ºF during the day and around 78º early in the morning. In the midst of summer heat, they've sometimes reached 84-86 ºF but no specific problems that i can notice.

I have 200G, 26G and 36G tanks, and they are all normally within +/-2 ºF off eachother.......


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I think it's irrelevant whether Amano uses a heater. Justlikeapill, those setups you refer to clearly show the setting of a thermometer within the tank. What would be the point of the thermometer if temp was irrelevant? Also on the data page for that setup it clearly states 25 degree celsius (77F). So the only real question is where that setup exists does he have the building at a consistent temp to get to 25 celsius or does he use a heater (unnamed). My bet is the building is kept at a certain temp range.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

It is no more irrelevent than why he does or does not reccomend everything else. I think we can all agree that the building is heated, but once again his setup guides are for the home hobbyist. Not his employees at his gallery. What don't you understand about this? The guides are for the home hobbyist. He is not reccomending the home aquarist to heat the tank with a heater. He is obviously not concerned about temperature variation in the nature aquarium system (within reason.) Or, maybe it is because they dont sell a heater.

I never said the temperature is irrelevent, but he seems to give almost no consideration to the temperature control aspect of aquariums, indicating to me that seasonal variation is harmless or good, and that daily variation is no big deal. There is no need to worry about keeping the temperature constant all the time and daily or seasonal variations are fine and/or even possibly beneficial.

If you just dont see the relevence of him covering every aspect of setting up an aquarium but neglects to say jack squat about a heater, then I guess I can't explain why I think his methods and reccomendations and exclusions matter any more than I have already attempted to. 

I am not saying heaters are bad, or not to use them. I just think it is funny how he covers every aspect of an aquarium except for that one.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Just from my observation, the ADA gallery is temperature controlled. No heaters are used in any of his tanks.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

When I say it's irrelevent, what I mean is whether he achieves a temp through the controlled building or an individual heater he does care about the tank's temperature. In the same way if he wasn't using a filter, but did massive water changes daily I would say it's irrelevent since the bottom line is he cares about clean water.

I agreed with you (see my 1st post) that it was a very good observation. One I hadn't noticed, but I don't agree with your statement:



JustLikeAPill said:


> ...
> I never said the temperature is irrelevent, but he seems to give almost no consideration to the temperature control aspect of aquariums, *indicating to me that seasonal variation is harmless or good, and that daily variation is no big deal. There is no need to worry about keeping the temperature constant all the time and daily or seasonal variations are fine and/or even possibly beneficial.*..


He sells a thermometer, he has it in the setup guide. He states 25 celsius. So whether one uses a heater or controls their environment I believe he's recommending 25 celsius. I think that's pretty clear from what's written.

I don't agree in general about blanket statements that seasonal variations don't matter. One can't account for the extremes that someone might be housing a tank. And Amano can't be aware of that either that's why he states 25 celsius. Of course there are tanks that can be setup without heat of any sort depending on location, species and what the lifestock has gotten used to.


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

houseofcards said:


> How rapid do you know? I don't think you can compare the temp change in a small river or stream to that of a small aquarium with tropical fish in it.
> 
> Why compare a building (ADA Gallery) that is setup for aquariums vs a home that is not for temp variations anyway.





Michael said:


> One last observation: Water in small permanent streams in Texas can easily reach the high 80s or even 90 in the summer. These are similar to streams in temperate and sub-stropical environments where many of our aquarium fish originate. A sudden summer thunderstorm can dump 10 times the normal flow into these streams, and the source is 50 degree rain water. This is a drastic temperature, pH, and hardness change in the course of an hour. The fish do not die. Instead, they spawn.


Thanks Michael. House, this is exactly how rapid. I know a biologist who studies guppies in small streams in Tortola and he confirms this.

Back to the question at hand. Or rather the question as I rephrased it. The OP said he liked the way it was taking the thread so lets get back to...

1) Do you think we place too much importance on maintaining a consistent temperature?

AND/OR

2) Are there benefits of seasonal (or diurnal) temperature variations in a planted aquarium?

There seems to be some great accounts of people not using heaters in their tanks and that speaks to #1. Thanks for everyone's posts!


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

FWIW i have not been heating since last summer ended ( although that is not why I started the thread) due to space constraints, and all has been well (fish have slowed down when temps dip down to 65 but seem fine and are still active.) 

I do liketge direction of your questins, and that was where I was wanting this thread to go, but i am not the topic police so if it wanders that is cool : )

FWIW, I amleaning towards camp number one. I can see how number two could benefit tuberous plants that normallt encounter a dormant period in the wild, but these plants are an exception to the rule (as far as tenancy to go dormant in the wild) since they are a minority.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

lanceduffy said:


> ...There seems to be some great accounts of people not using heaters in their tanks and that speaks to #1. Thanks for everyone's posts!


I agree, and I'm one of them, LOL, but on other tanks I use a heater, why? because I've seen adverse reaction to very cold temps. Your missing my point. Your trying to make a universal statement that people should ditch their heaters based on a guppy biologist in Tortola?

So why in your opinion does Amano sell a thermometer and state 25 celsius on his setups if temp doesn't matter?


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

It isn't that it does not matter, it's that maybe (just maybe) he does not place nearly as much emphasis on it as we do, and if so trying to figure out why. 

I dont heat my tank but own the ADA thermometer. It is nice to know what temp your tank is, whether it is 62 in the winter or 80 in the summer.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

JustLikeAPill said:


> It isn't that it does not matter, it's that maybe (just maybe) he does not place nearly as much emphasis on it as we do, and if so trying to figure out why.
> 
> I dont heat my tank but own the ADA thermometer. It is nice to know what temp your tank is, whether it is 62 in the winter or 80 in the summer.


I've done cold water changes and I've seen my congo tetras swimming upside down, believe me they weren't spawning. They were in serious distress. Point I'm making, yes some tanks don't need heaters, but other tanks do. It's not a universal thing.

I still don't think he's stating 25 celsius because it's a fun fact.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

There's an interview with Takashi Amano where he talks a bit about temperatures, variations and its relationships to fish health. Here's the full interview:
http://www.aquajournal.net/room/index.html

In it, he mentions one of his tanks WITHOUT A HEATER and talks about the importance of temperature variations, giving it somewhat equal importance to his fish's health as water quality:



> AJ:　 Then how do you apply the idea of natural phenomena such as a rainy season and a dry season to Nature Aquarium? I think that creating a variation is a lot harder than keeping things constant.
> 
> Amano: 　No need to make a big deal out of it. There is no manual for creating a variation, either. I think you can be more flexible if you understand the mode of life of the fish you keep. For example, when you think about water, I find it necessary to look at the relationship between water and living things from a wider viewpoint and consider that change is a part of life of living things rather than focusing on maintaining a constant environment. *There is a clear, ghostly fish called a Translucent Glass Cat, which I discussed a little bit in the previous Aqua Journal issue (Vol. 146) that featured fish. I love ghosts and spooky things, you know. This fish is considered somewhat hard to keep. Occasionally, it loses its transparency gradually, turns white, and dies. But these guys that have been living in my four meter long aquarium for five to six years are quite frisky. They are fine in winter time, too. So, I have been puzzled about them for some time. Then, one day, a guest from Thailand saw them and said "these fish live in a waterfall basin near my house." Right under the waterfall, of all places. The temperature of the water is low and the current is extremely strong in a waterfall basin. In comparison, my four meter long aquarium has no heater and the water temperature is not very high since it's indoors. The temperature in winter is quite low inevitably. The water current is very strong since I use a huge pump. It dawned on me then that the water temperature and flow similar to those of their natural habit are the reasons for their health and longevity, rather than just the good water quality.*


in this question, he mentions the importance of temperature changes to the fish's life functions.....



> AJ:　 Do you mean that the temperature around 25°C that we keep our fish at normally may be too high?
> 
> Amano: 　The relationship there is not clear. It could be that these fishes may find a higher temperature like that more comfortable, but the temperature of the river happened to be low after a squall when I take a look at it. But I think that water temperature holds the key to the timing of fishes' spawning. Their spawning time is the rainy season when water is most abundant over the course of a year. The water temperature is lower during the rainy season. When it rains a lot, the water temperature falls, and that may trigger fishes' spawning activities. There are seasonal environmental changes, such as rainy seasons and dry seasons, in nature, and living things must adapt to such changes. I believe that water temperature and quality change depending on time of day, weather, and seasons even in the same area. I think that environmental changes, such as rainy seasons and dry seasons, in the life of a living thing are an important viewpoint to consider instead of just focusing on certain water qualities. For example, fish can sense 1/100th of a degree difference in water temperature. Think about what effect a temperature change has on the water quality. When it rains, the amount of dissolved oxygen may decrease.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Well I don't think a *translucent Ghost Fish* that lives under a waterfall in Thaliand is any representative for the tropical fish most of us keep and certainly not a reason to ditch your heater. That would be like saying there's this fish that looks like a disc and likes warm water let's all raise our temp to 86F.

BTW you forgot to mention a key paragraph in the interview:

*Amano: *　
But you see, the oxygen level in rainwater is not very high. *The water temperature is constant in an aquarium except for in certain situations, such as an aquarium near a window*. Discus often start spawning after a water change. I believe that water temperature has a lot to do with whether a fish thrives or not, including spawning, although the water quality is important, too.

So he obviously believes in keeping water constant! These other things about the Ghost Fish, Spawning are all exceptions and not the norm.


----------



## nfrank (Jan 29, 2005)

it is widely know that fish will spawn after a sudden drop in water temperature, corresponding to a heavy rain in nature. Such temp changes may also indicate a seasonal onset of new nutrients.... as vegetation flourishes, as do insects and crustaceans, all of which provide a sudden change in diet for fish. This is why aquarists will often introduce colder water thru large water change which is 2-3deg C colder.

Too large a temp change, however, is NOT good. That is also why we sometimes see outbreak of ich during Oct-Nov, when temperatures in the house may rapidly decrease. Heaters are insurance to prevent this from happening. (I can argue both sides  , which IMO are equally valid.)


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

nfrank said:


> it is widely know that fish will spawn after a sudden drop in water temperature, corresponding to a heavy rain in nature. Such temp changes may also indicate a seasonal onset of new nutrients.... as vegetation flourishes, as do insects and crustaceans, all of which provide a sudden change in diet for fish. This is why aquarists will often introduce colder water thru large water change which is 2-3deg C colder.
> 
> Too large a temp change, however, is NOT good. That is also why we sometimes see outbreak of ich during Oct-Nov, when temperatures in the house may rapidly decrease. Heaters are insurance to prevent this from happening. (I can argue both sides  , which IMO are equally valid.)


I agree with you. I've seen the spawning thing 1st hand and of course as you stated is widely known. Other than that temps are usually kept fairly current and Amano is no different as stated by Amano himself whether he uses a heater or controlled room temp to achieve this.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

houseofcards said:


> Well I don't think a *translucent Ghost Fish* that lives under a waterfall in Thaliand is any representative for the tropical fish most of us keep and certainly not a reason to ditch your heater. That would be like saying there's this fish that looks like a disc and likes warm water let's all raise our temp to 86F.
> 
> BTW you forgot to mention a key paragraph in the interview:
> 
> ...


yeah, i agree. Not all fish will require the same conditions to thrive; and the fact he mentions both having an aquarium without a heater and temperatures normally kept constant means he must use some sort of temperature control. How much this constant temperature affect the fish's natural cycle, we don't know. All we know is temperature fluctuations must play a part, and they do occur.

Big however.... most of these fish are tropical for a reason, and that includes the temperatures in their habitats stay within a range not experienced in other regions. For example, I can say for as long as i remember i've never seen any of my tanks go below 74F, ever. That doesnt mean anyone can keep these temps without a heater.


----------



## kamel_007 (Jan 7, 2006)

what about a built-in heater in the filter?


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Those are convenient but his filters dont have that feature.


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

From this article it seems that Amano is not worried about low water temperature. He only mentions the problems associated with high water temperature. The article concerns water temperature, first in relation to micro organisms, then in relation to plants. He never mentions water temperature in relation to fish.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Well, it would be pretty hard for water to get as low as say 50 degrees in a home, and even if that were to happen the biofilter in the filter media and soild would just slow down in metabolism and the same would happen to plants. Shrimp would probably be fine, but the fish wouldnt be too happy.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

lanceduffy said:


> From this article it seems that Amano is not worried about low water temperature. He only mentions the problems associated with high water temperature..


I don't think it says that. They're talking specificially about the affect of higher temps. Perhaps the interview is during the summer months and this was a hot topic. He has already stated in other interviews that he keeps temp constant and his layouts usually state 24/25 celisus.


----------



## roybot73 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sure if enough people bug ADA for an expensive heater, they'd gladly design & manufacture one and then wax poetic about why you need that particular heater...


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

houseofcards said:


> They're talking specifically about the affect of higher temps.


Thanks, that was my point.



houseofcards said:


> He has already stated in other interviews that he keeps temp constant and his layouts usually state 24/25 celisus.


I have seen the layout info saying 25C. Can you point to the interview where he talks about constant temperatures?


----------

